# How long does it usually take for the medicals to be updated?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I underwent the medical tests (for subclass 189 Visa)at Fortis Bangalore on 28th January (last Wednesday) at 8:30 am IST, and they informed me that the results would be available on my Visa application page within 3 to 4 days. Until now, it has not been updated. And I'm unable to even get proper information from the hospital because they either give lame excuses such as asking me to call later, or never answer the call.

I know that it has taken 7 or 8 days for some people, but those were usually the ones who applied with their spouse and sometimes kids. In was the only applicant, and usually people like me are able to see the update on their applications within 2 or 3 days. Today is the fourth day, and I still don't know what the progress.

So has this happened to anybody else (especially those from Bangalore or India)? Following up with the hospital is turning out to be pretty useless, because they're probably an incompetent bunch of people who can't even let me know the status (for whatever reasons). In the worst case, I may just have to visit the hospital (which happens to be located really far from my place, and the route is plagued with insane traffic) to find out what is going on.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Could you people please let me know how long this took, in your case?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You are worrying for no reason, roughly it takes 1-15 days to upload from the clinic. So have patience you only had it on 28 jan not 28 Dec

Girl Aussie


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You are worrying for no reason, roughly it takes 1-15 days to upload from the clinic. So have patience you only had it on 28 jan not 28 Dec
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you! Now that's a huge relief! I don't mind waiting, but i I guess I panicked a bit because almost everyone I know, who have applied only for themselves (single applicant), have got their results updated within 2 or 3 days.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

hi funkyzoom,

So finally how much time it took for fortis to upload your reports?
I have got my meds done on 09 march '15, till now it is incomplete as per eMedical portal 

a lil worried..any suggestions?


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

I have got my medicals done at fortis, bangalore on 09 march 15..I cant see any updates on my application on eMedical portal. It is still not Completed.
Under Examinations in the Referral form(application) it says Required/Incomplete.

How long does it took for Fortis to upload your medical reports????Any suggestions?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> I have got my medicals done at fortis, bangalore on 09 march 15..I cant see any updates on my application on eMedical portal. It is still not Completed.
> Under Examinations in the Referral form(application) it says Required/Incomplete.
> 
> How long does it took for Fortis to upload your medical reports????Any suggestions?


Hello!
I got it done on 28th January and it was updated on 1st February. I got it done at Fortis Banneghatta Road. I heard that Fortis Cunningham Road takes slightly longer to upload the results. Also, the processing time is usually higher for multiple applicants. In my case, I was a single applicant.

Do call them and ask, if you feel it's getting too late.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Same here. Fortis, Bannerghatta Road.
Single applicant..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> Same here. Fortis, Bannerghatta Road.
> Single applicant..


In that case, it has taken way longer than expected. Better call them tomorrow and confirm what's wrong.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Phoned Fortis Hospitals this morning and got it cleared from the doctor. Seems like they over looked my medical report for being approved to be submitted to DIBP.

I went to Fortis, thinking, they will be professional enough on this and if they say 2-3 days then it will take 2- 3 days for getting the reports. Such big name and such Negligence.. Pathetic.!!
However, it is submitted now and see how long will it take for the final thing..


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

I did my medical on 25th May @Fortis Bannerghatta & I was told that my results would be uploaded in not more den a week, today is 2nd June i.e. 8th day and whenever I have called dem on 6th day - They said sir we told u 7 days 
7th day - They said sir 24 hrs ur results will be uploaded
Today - 1st half already over I called them and she told that she will check with the doctor... So much follow up no message no communication from hospital after taking money is really pathetic. It's a shame as looks like they are just doing business without any concerns of clients commitment & timelines for immigration.

Fortis Immigration staff must take some serious action to improve this...



Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

Wondering how the uploading of medical results work, I had so bad experience with registering (3 times wrong invoice issued, 2 times wrong documents generated by the clinic...), impossible to reach by phone (always the line is busy), so I wonder whether all this experience will also pass to the medical examiners. In other words, losing information, loading wrong results, ... I just lost my trust them already... 

Maybe I am exaggerating but, appreciate feedback 

Regards


----------

